# PhoenixSound decoder connectors



## cne (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm hoping somebody can identify the connectors that are used on the PhoenixSound boards (P5, P8).

I have a Phoenix P5 in a locomotive with the programming connector permanently installed inside so I don't have to open it up to re-program the settings on the sound board. 

I recently bought a second locomotive with a P8 inside. I'd like to be able to program it, but there's no way I'm ripping my connector out of my other locomotive. I don't see these offered separately by Phoenix (presumably they're just included when you purchase a sound board new). 

I figure it should be easy to assemble one. I know that at one end I simply need a 2.5mm 3-conductor phone audio jack (e.g. Mouser 490-SR-2530-01), but I can't find anything on DigiKey or Mouser that matches the 4-pin connector on the P8 board.

Any pointers?


----------



## cne (Sep 27, 2021)

Answering my own question, I think this might be the one:

[incorrect information redacted]

Got an email from Jim at Phoenix:

We do sell these programming jack, p/n 6000-05, for $7.00 ea.


If you wish to build your own, the jack we use is from mouser:
https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail...ha2pyFaduix0L%2B18/LXSY66LSDiI0XxXWr/l7aoGXw=

The connector that fits to the board is a JST ZH, series, 1.5mm pitch crimped connector available from Digi-Key.
ZHR-4 connector:
CONN HOUSING ZH 4POS 1.5MM WHT, ZHR-4 JST Sales America Inc. | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey

Crimp Terminals:
CONN SOCKET 26-28AWG CRIMP TIN, SZH-002T-P0.5 JST Sales America Inc. | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey

The downside is the cost of the WC-491 crimping tool for this:
TOOL HAND CRIMPER 26-28AWG SIDE, WC-491 JST Sales America Inc. | Tools | DigiKey


----------

